# pedal recommendations for old schwinn



## scale (Oct 25, 2014)

Ive got a old 26 inch 1949 shwinn b4 that needs pedals. Any recommendations on what looks good as far as replacements? Ive got a few sets of the smaller 3 inch block pedals but they are way to small for my feet 
Id like to find somthing with a 4 inch block like what originaly came on bike but they seems to be scare.

When rehabing and old bike what do you find works best for replacement pedals?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Oct 25, 2014)

Torrington 8s or 10s or you could use the AS schwinn deluxe ones.


----------

